# Snipersling Yellow thickness and ammo



## SLINGIN' SHOTS (Jan 18, 2021)

So I have already decided that I want to buy a Snipersling Yellow 12 pack of bands.
What I would really like to know is what ammo would you recommend for what band thickness.
I am currently using Precise Gold bands with 9,5 mm lead.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Going to need your draw length.


----------



## SLINGIN' SHOTS (Jan 18, 2021)

About 28 inches


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

Got same draw length, I do shoot .7 SS yellow on an 25-15 taper :5, the draw is somewhat light and bands to pack a punch, nothing crazy.. Will get an sample of .8 yellow today/tomorrow, will let you know how this is doing in comparison.


----------

